# Emotionally exhausted from this process!



## kzoomom (Jul 26, 2017)

Where do I begin. This divorce process is difficult to say the least. It is very emotionally exhausting. 

Before I could move out of the house I had to come to an agreement on custody with my soon to be ex. He had my hands tied at 50/50. I am so angry with him. I raised our son for his entire life, he wanted nothing to do with him when he was an infant...now I have to deal with 50/50! Are you kidding me? My soon to be ex has been an alcoholic, he is a narcissist and he was very controlling and tries to me manipulative. So here I am hand tied at 50/50....and he thinks we negotiated well to come to those terms. Are you kidding me??????? 

Since I have moved out, he got an appraisal on the house that came in just above what we owed on it. He is angry that I am getting an appraisal as well. He told me to go ahead and waste my money on it. He was trying to save me some money and get it done. I also think he realizes that he can no longer control or manipulate me so now he is talking to out daycare provider and getting her "on his side". The side of I am a good dad and I am doing everything I can to have my only son in my life. 

The man has never taken our son to a doctor appointment, he never offered to take him to any specialist appointments, he never bought clothes/shoes for him, never Christmas shopped for him, etc. Now he is this great dad. He is buying our son all these toys, dog, clothes, etc. Really. How long is this going to last? My attorney told me that a lot of dad who don't know how to parent buy a lot of things for their kids. So exhausting. 

I guess I was wondering if any of you have had similar experiences and if so, how did you handle them? What did you do?


----------

